# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  even voorstellen

## geert

Hallo, ik ben Geert, ben 85 jaar en woonachtig in Arnhem.
Met de ouderdom komen de gebreken, en misschien dat ik via deze site er achter kom wat ik er aan kan doen, want ik heb een hekel aan doktoren.

----------

